# 'Impressive Bravado' - Vet vs Charlatan



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Horse mystery featuring Dr. Kate McCarty

Readers say:

'Impressive Bravado' includes wonderfully lively, up-to-date pars like:

***
"I'm an equine veterinarian, you charlatan pet physic." I shook her again. "If that horse dies, I will run every test known to science to find out why. I'll make sure everyone knows that you did it!" Let her chew on that -- social networking would put her out of business faster than you could say 'face book.'

***

Impressive Bravado - UK

Dr. Katie McCarty DVM, is called in to assess the 'mutilation' of a horse. She finds a crazy woman who calls herself a 'Horse Whisperer' running a barn full of teen-aged girls and young stallions. This is a recipe for disaster - luckily Dr. McCarty's there when it strikes.

'Impressive Bravado' Kindle profile page.

_We pulled into the drive of an old wooden barn with a bigger, metal-sided barn behind it. There were a number of small pens and a fenced arena for exercising horses. Not a large operation as horse farms go; I guessed less than 12 head of horses. The fancy truck with dual rear wheels and the big six-horse trailer told me they specialized in show horses.

It was an older rig in good condition, so this farm was doing okay. The horse business is hog-tied to the economy. When the economy sneezes, the horse industry catches pneumonia. Boarding barns can spiral down quickly. When that happens, insurance fraud can be tempting. It only takes a match in a bale of hay to burn down a barn.

We parked by the big red barn where a lean dark-haired woman waited at the door. Deputy Shallamon identified her as Margery Hopkins, the barn owner.

When he introduced me as Dr. McCarty, her guarded expression thawed but before she could say a word, she was pushed aside.

"Oh, thank the goddess!" A woman, dressed in a blue caftan, fluttered towards me. "I'm the horse whisperer, Aquitania."

The name was as fake as her eyelashes. In a voice reminiscent of a German Lady Macbeth she made another dramatic pronouncement. "Someone tried to kill Bravado -- he's been cruelly mutilated."

I glanced at Shallamon. His eyes skated by mine to scan the barnyard. I caught the flash of amusement before he put on his poker face.

Great, he was going to make me handle this...horse whisperer.
_
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impressive-Bravado-ebook/dp/B0053HA1LI

I loved this little story. In only 7 k words, the author has managed to tell a wonderfully satisfying, complete story with complex, engaging characters.

Dr. Katie McCarty is a newly-minted veterinarian. Early one morning she gets a call from a handsome Deputy to look at a colt that has been raised for expensive breeding stock. Someone has snuck into the stables and gelded this magnificent specimen of Show Horse.

Aside from losing his manhood, the colt will be all right. It is the `horse whisperer' the stables maintain who worries Katie.

Just who and why someone would neuter the colt from the long line of `Impressive' breeding stock is the mystery that Katie and the Deputy must solve...

I understand this may be the first in a series. I certainly hope so; I want to read more of Katie and her friends, family, and foes. 

› Go to Amazon U.S. to see the review 4.0 out of 5 stars


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, K.A., and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you - Anne. It is always good to come back with a new e-book.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_I loved this little story. In only 7 k words, the author has managed to tell a wonderfully satisfying, complete story with complex, engaging characters. _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

This little story is a hit on Barnes & Noble - just waiting for the Kindle crowd to discover it.

Amazon UK 'Impressive Bravado'

Amazon US 'Impressive Bravado'

Barnes & Noble 'Impressive Bravado'

Smashwords 'Impressive Bravado'

Kobo Books 'Impressive Bravado'


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Most fads are harmless - but pairing teenaged girls with young showhorses is a disaster waiting to happen.

Luckily - Dr. Katie McCarty is there when it strikes.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_It takes someone who really understands horses to write a story like this. Kat Jordan not only offers terrifyingly graphic descriptions of how stallions behave in the presence of pheromones, be they equine or human, she also lets us in on some of the devious politics and scurrilous practices that litter the horse breeding and showing world. Her story line is deceptively simple, but it contains a lot of nuances, with a variety of lessons for would be horse lovers the world over._ Amazon Review


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Dr Katie McCarty DVM was raised by a horse trainer. Her father and his palomino stallion Topper are famous local proformers.

In fact, every little girl in town would love to have a stallion just like Topper.

What happens when well-meaning parents purchase a stallion for their daughter? Is it really all sweetness and light as in all the TV "Black Stallion" movies?

Or would it be like handing a stick of dynamite with a lit fuse to a 12 year-old?_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_"A realistic look inside the world of horse showing and breeding."_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_A fun read!_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Giving a stallion to a teenage girl is like handing her a stick of dynamite and a book of matches._


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

"Jordan writes the best characters."


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Readers say: 

'Impressive Bravado' includes wonderfully lively, up-to-date pars like:

***
"I'm an equine veterinarian, you charlatan pet physic." I shook her again. "If that horse dies, I will run every test known to science to find out why. I'll make sure everyone knows that you did it!" Let her chew on that -- social networking would put her out of business faster than you could say 'face book.'

***


----------

